# NoWonder! / MacOSX.com links in the nav bar



## Ferdinand (Jun 4, 2007)

When opening macosx.com, it says:

*My Account | Site Info | No Wonder! |*

but when using nowonder.com, it says:

*My Account | Site Info |        |*

Shouldn't there be a link to macosx.com next to "Site Info"?


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it was there before......


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 7, 2007)

So was I, but I think it was there only some months after Scott opened the "new" NoWonder! site.


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 10, 2007)

Now the Nowonder link on osx.com doesnt work.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 10, 2007)

The weirdest things are happening with nowonder.com. I tried going there directly by typing www.nowonder.com on Thursday or Friday, and then: everything was gone. All that was there, were the forums. Not even the titlebar where it says "Forums, Tools, Join our Team" etc. At the bottom it didn't say "Copyright 2000-2007 DigitalCrowd, Inc.", it said "Copyright 2000 Plus" or something along those lines...


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 8, 2007)

No Wonder! is still broken - it says:

_*Database error*
The database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
Open the www.nowonder.com home page, then try to open another page.
Click the Back button to try another link.
The www.nowonder.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience_

That sounds like the nowonder.com homepage contains a forum????


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 8, 2007)

I had problems connecting to macosx.com itself yesterday, and when i pinged
http://macosx.com, all i got was "unknown host"


----------



## bobw (Jul 8, 2007)

Nowonder home page has a link to the Nowonder forums. Both Macosx.com and Nowonder.com are the same forums.

Scott was having some problems yesterday. I sent him a note about Nowonder being down.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 9, 2007)

g/re/p said:


> I had problems connecting to macosx.com itself yesterday, and when i pinged
> http://macosx.com, all i got was "unknown host"



I had that to, but it started working in a few hours.


----------

